# Just started out



## Eli2 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm just starting out.I'm a bit flabby and hoping to get results soon.Not really into roids and supps but rather natural bodybuilding.So I'm trying out this resource http://beam.to/mafuta1 to cut fat.Hope to catch up with you guys soon.I'm 5 6" and 190lbs so I guess there's work to be done.Want to get to 170 in two months.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Eli2 said:
			
		

> I'm just starting out.I'm a bit flabby and hoping to get results soon.Not really into roids and supps but rather natural bodybuilding.So I'm trying out this resource http://beam.to/mafuta1 to cut fat.Hope to catch up with you guys soon.I'm 5 6" and 190lbs so I guess there's work to be done.Want to get to 170 in two months.


Welcome to IM,
Too bad you didn't buy the BFFM through this site. You would of contributed to this site financially and been an elite member .  But anyway, I have that book and use it very often, The BFFM book, this site, your motivation and effort are alll you need to reach your goals .
Good luck !


----------



## ericnb_98 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi welcome.


----------

